# MKV EXHAUST SYSTEM HELP with diagram



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok can someone clear this up for me. i just bought a cat back, want to change the resonator to a quiet flow so i can have a tone but not a loud tin can popoping exhaust. I have already SEARCHED through thread after thread here and im still confused  . i have been looking for diagrams etc to see what needs to be switched out. i found this one on vwparts. i just want to make sure these are the parts you guys are deleting or changing "resonator" wise. i dont know why vw has to make our exhausts so complex with 3 different muffler types but here is what i found. circled in red are the catback and resonator correct? and the green one is a mid muffler? 



hopefully this thread will help everyone out who needs to know, add some pics if you have them and any info you know. thanks for any help in advance guys :thumbup:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

the Red one you circled with the number 1 by it is the cat. Idk about the rest of the exhaust system because the rabbits have 2 mufflers and one resonator where the jetta has one muffler and one resonator. My guess is that the one circled in green is the resonator, and the last one in red is a rear muffler.


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok thanks that clears a littlebit up. i also have be searching some more.. to find that the size of the resonator i want to get is a Bottle Style Resonator, 2.25" inlet/outlet x 12" long. 

bottle resonator


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Green is the resonator (suitcase) and the top red is the cat and the bottom red the muffler. Delete the green and you have a resonator free exhaust. Keep it and throw a more aggresive muffler in back and you can get the "non tinny" sound you want :thumbup: personally I have the Neuspeed catback (which was the first released when I got my car) and currently have a USP hi-flow cat and Evo Header and love the sound :beer:

Hope you have luck with your exhaust:thumbup:


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

AKdub914 said:


> ok thanks that clears a littlebit up. i also have be searching some more.. to find that the size of the resonator i want to get is a Bottle Style Resonator, 2.25" inlet/outlet x 12" long.
> 
> bottle resonator


Back in the day on the US cars I think what you are talking about was called a bullet muffler


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks guys, i have a 2.5 magnaflow catback on the way. i know my piping is 2.25 but the shop can fix that with an adapter of some sort. i just have to find better tips aswell. youtube and the vids i have seen dont do justice with res delets and catbacks. its too loud for me. i drive alot, and have my girl or family in the car but i miss the sporty tone


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

just wanted to add this from another thread. just for info for anyone looking 



BluMagic said:


> there are three things on the stock 2.5L
> 
> left to right
> 
> ...


Thanks BluMagic. miss the car man


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Part 1 arrived today:


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

just looking at tips to add to my exhaust... found this diagram for those who dont understand the measurements



thought id share


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Well my resonator came in this morning. Vibrant performance 4" barrel.. 14" long 2.25" piping. Looks sooo clean i almost dont want to touch it


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

what's getting replaced:

Resonator:








And last muffler:








An under car pic for you guys since i could never find a good one:


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok so the shop just installed my magnaflow in place of the rear muffler and replaced my resonator with the vibrant... Still sounds exactly stock.. No tone wat so ever.

Next im gonna remove that second muffler and replace the pipe.. See how it turns out. 

This is what i am going to do

Cat-->vibrant resonator-->2.5 pipe--> magnaflow. Ill post sound clips n input


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's the outcome

Stock:



And custom:



Hopefully this helps anyone attempting an exhaust build in the future


----------

